# excision of soft tissue lesion of elbow



## codedog (Oct 17, 2011)

Doc  did an  excision of a 4x5cm  mass at left forearm near elbow. Now path report came back a rheumatoid nodule. or if it was near the elbow this could represent  bursa tissue. 
Looking at cpt code 24071 but when I look up the ICD-9 they dontvmatch up.Rheumatoid nodule  direct me to 714.0 ,which does not match up with  cpt code 24071.Any suggestions ?


----------

